# myrtle burl



## guts (Oct 12, 2006)

First time with myrtle,cigar with satin gold,ca finish with tsw.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 12, 2006)

Only thing I can say is NICE!


----------



## guts (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks Chuck,i thought i had the pic. full size,don't know where i messed up,i know a lot of folks don't like to click on the pics.


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 12, 2006)

If the pen is that nice, it does'nt matter if you have to click to see it.
Andy


----------



## johncrane (Oct 12, 2006)

looks real good Bill l like that kit too.


----------



## wags54 (Oct 12, 2006)

Really nice Bill great job!!!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 12, 2006)

Great combination of pen finish and the fit and finish is perfect!!!  Nice looking pen.


----------



## massman (Oct 12, 2006)

Great Pen... you've got the CA finish down nice!!![8D]

Bernie


www.writingwood.com


----------



## kkwall (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice pen![8D]


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 13, 2006)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice!  Nice!!   I turned a couple of pens and used a satin gold finish kit. I was not impressed, but your pen looks great!  The kit looks tremendous with the myrtle.  Great job on the finish too.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow!  I like the choice of satin gold with your mrytle burl.  Good job, Bill.


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2006)

Gorgeous pen! [:0]

Is the color right on though?  This is the first myrtle that I've seen with such golden/bronze color.  What specie of myrtle is it (Australian)?


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice pen! It looks like a perfect finish.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Bill,
Nice pen, nice finish and nice choice of plating on the pen parts. It goes nicely with the wood. I hope you still have it next time I get to visit so I can see it in person, but if it finds a new home you'll have to show me another. I think you are in a groove with your finishing process. Keep 'em coming.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />
> First time with myrtle,cigar with satin gold,ca finish with tsw.


----------



## guts (Oct 13, 2006)

Don,this one is staying home so it'll be here the next time you stop by,also gonna send a money order for 4 tries and the blanks you are offering in the raffle.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 13, 2006)

wonderful finish on a beautiful pen!


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 13, 2006)

First of all, Very Nice.  Did you darken your wood?  I have myrtle, but it is a whitish gray.


----------



## guts (Oct 13, 2006)

Chris,i did'nt darken the wood,just finised with ca i've had this wood for about a year now


----------



## guts (Oct 13, 2006)

Dario,sorry i missed your post,the only thing i did to the pic. was sharpen,lighten and highlights,i have no idea where the wood came from i got it at rockler about a year ago.


----------



## jjenk02 (Oct 13, 2006)

I like it[8D]


----------



## guts (Oct 13, 2006)

this is the best i can do(sony mavica)when i point my kodak at the screen is goes crazy.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 13, 2006)

That is one good looking pen!


----------

